# English setter vs English pointer first pointer



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been on the road for the past month competing in grouse trials. I am home now getting ready for deer season and organizing our winter training trip. If you have any questions about our English pointers please feel free to contact me at 231-499-3060

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

Check with Scott Townsend at Crosswind Kennel. He's in South East Michigan and he has an EP that just won the NSTRA Dog of the Year trial.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the English setters but have hunted behind some good pointers also, the setters have a milder temerment or at least mine do


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

setterpoint said:


> I like the English setters but have hunted behind some good pointers also, the setters have a milder temerment or at least mine do


I agree 100% I own both they are two totally different dogs I usually only hunt one at a time. If I had to choose I would say the setter is more of a people person but my pointer is an attention lover too so I guess do some research and good luck


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

just a question birdhntr why go with a guy that competes his dogs for a pup and not a guy that has good hunting stock for a pup. I have always wanted to compete but hard to find the extra time but wouldn't think twice of putting my dogs down on wild birds with anyone and they would hold their own.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

birdhntr said:


> I prefer GSP"S for hunting.


As do I. Couldn’t think of a better breed, but I’m kinda biased.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

smokinbritts said:


> just a question birdhntr why go with a guy that competes his dogs for a pup and not a guy that has good hunting stock for a pup. I have always wanted to compete but hard to find the extra time but wouldn't think twice of putting my dogs down on wild birds with anyone and they would hold their own.


It's just safer for the buyer.I've witnessed enough of what I refer to as spontaneous breeding.Tested dogs whether it be a hunt test or competition is a plus.There has been threads on here before that explains this much better than I can.I believe hehibrits posted an article on this in the past year.Selectful breeding of tested dogs and knowledgeable people who do this is the reason we have fine gun dogs.They don't come from thin air so to speak.I have seen people breed two dogs with fine papers but they were to young to breed and health was unknown and one dog point breaks and runs wild and the other roads every bird.They dam near wanted to give me a dog and I passed and they are bitter.A dog lasts for years and you become attached before the dogs finished training so why not increase your odds?Not all are as fortunate as others.


----------



## MI_labman (Oct 30, 2018)

Has anyone heard of dun roven kennels for English setters anything about them


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

DunnRoven breeds fine a expert line of setters. My first setter and my last setter are Dunn Roven.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

MI_labman said:


> I’ve hunted over a couple English pointers brittanies gsps but I was curious about English pointer breeders in Michigan also? I know of hi five kennels but I’ve been trying to contact them for a while and they haven’t gotten back


I've sent you a personal message and also posted my number on this subject but haven't heard back from you.?


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

MI_labman said:


> Has anyone heard of dun roven kennels for English setters anything about them


my setter came from dun Roven kennels she's a very good bird dog. Rich Hollister is the mans name. Don't know his price now but I only give 400 for my female about 5 years ago


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I've got both pointers and setters. I like them both and don't agree that setters are more "people" dogs than pointers. I do think pointers develop faster and my pointers were easier to break out. They just want to point a little more than my setter. Rich Holister is a good choice for a setter and Bruce won't steer you wrong at Hi-Five either if a pointer is in your future. I personally like stuff with a bunch of Elhew in it.


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

MI_labman said:


> Do you know of any training groups in southeast Michigan?


Bill Murdock is the man you want to visit. You won't be disappointed. Colonial Farms in Chelsea, Mi
http://www.colonialfarmsllc.com/


----------

